# Wood ID



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I am ashamed to admit that I am awful at IDing wood that is logs. Need some help.... I know I have two different types but that's about it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I will take a crack at it.

Red elm for the ones without bark. I know some will say ash but there a a few clues that steer me away from that. The wide growth rings say fast grower like elm. And since the bark is already slipped and it is not rotted that says not ash too. It has to be something more rot resistant. I have milled many red elm that were "bald", the bark long gone and it looked like that.

The leaves and the bark on the other ones say elm too. Chinese elm probably.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

As to not disappoint Daren, I would say Ash, but would probably be wrong........


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back. My guess would have been ash too, but I really have no idea so that's why I ask.

Any other opinions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

I would say with much confidence the barked wood is Red Elm. I can't tell much from the pictures about the cuts without bark.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Just realized something else if it's any help... a few of the logs had ants in them like you wouldn't believe. The bigger black ants.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That settles it. Black ants only inhabit Japanese Chinaberry trees. 

I jest of course. Actually they love all trees. I can't help out either way. The debarked trees could be any of several species with just those images to go on. The barked tree doesn't look like anything I have cut so I won't venture.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

That looks like a money tree, I hear they are rare. Shame you cut it down, could have produced a lot of money.........:laughing:


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:

Dang... all that money, wasted. :icon_sad:

...I guess I'll just call it Red Elm?

Thanks for the help!


----------

